# لمحة عامة عن نشات اعادة التدوير



## gebreel (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*لمحة عامة عن نشأة إعادة التدوير*​​*أعيدوا التدوير معنا

لمحة عامة عن نشأة إعادة التدوير
بدأت فكرة إعادة التدوير أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى والثانية، حيث كانت الدول تعاني من النقص الشديد في بعض المواد الأساسية مثل المطاط، مما دفعها إلى تجميع تلك المواد من المخلفات لاعادة استخدامها. وبعد سنوات أصبحت عملية إعادة التدوير من أهم الأساليب المتبعة في إدارة النفايات الصلبة؛ ذلك للفوائد البيئية العديدة لهذه الطريقة.ولسنوات عديدة كان إعادة التدوير المباشر عن طريق منتجي مواد المخلفات (الخردة) هو الشكل الأساسي لاعادة التدوير، ولكن مع بداية التسعينات بدا التركيز على إعادة التدوير غير المباشر وهذا يعني تصنيع مواد النفايات لتقديم منتجات أخرى تعتمد على نفس المادة الخام من مثل: إعادة تدوير الورق والكرتون والبلاستيك والمعدن وبالأخص الألمنيوم وغيرها من المواد التي يتم إعادة تدويرها في الفترة الحالية. حيث أن تنامي الاهتمام في قضايا البيئة قد انعكس من خلال برامج وحملات التوعية البيئية التي تقوم بها الجمعيات المهتمة في البيئة، فقد كان هناك اهتمام متميز في موضوع إعادة التدوير بين طلاب المدارس وربات البيوت وأعضاء الجمعيات البيئية، والتي من أبرزها: جمعية أصدقاء البيئة الأردنية، جمعية البيئة الأردنية، الجمعية الملكية لحماية الطبيعة وجمعية النساء العربيات بالإضافة إلى عدد من الجهات العاملة في القطاع الخاص ومن أبرزها شركة التدوير الحديثة.

ماذا نعني بإعادة التدوير؟
إعادة التدوير (recycling): هي عملية إعادة تصنيع واستخدام للمخلفات: سواء المخلفات المنزلية أم الصناعية أم الزراعية، فمثلا نقول انه بالإمكان أن نعيد تدوير الجرائد القديمة إلى أطباق كرتونية ، وان نعيد تصنيع العلب المعدنية القديمة لتقديم علب جديدة ،وان نعيد تصنيع الخردة من المعادن للحصول على سبائك جديدة يمكن استخدامها في تصنيع منتجات مختلفة، والغاية من إعادة الاستخدام هو التقليل من حجم هذه المخلفات وبالتالي التقليل من تراكمها في البيئة، وتتم هذه العملية عن طريق تصنيف وفصل المخلفات على أساس المواد الخام الموجودة فيها ومن ثم إعادة تصنيع كل مادة على حدا.

لماذا نعيد التدوير؟ 
1. توفير الطاقة : مثلا نقول انه بإعادة تدوير علبة واحدة من الألمنيوم فإننا نوفر 95% من الطاقة اللازمة لتصنيع علبة واحدة فقط من خاماته الأصلية (البوكسايت)
2. المحافظة على الموارد الطبيعية وهي من المبادئ الأساسية التي تقوم عليها التنمية المستديمة (sustainable development)
3. تقليل الضغط على مكاب النفايات
4. تقليل الغازات المنبعثة من مكاب النفايات (emissions)
5. التوعية بالإدارة المتكاملة للنفايات الصلبة (integrated solid waste management)
6. حث المواطن على المشاركة في المحافظة على البيئة (to achieve environmental behaviors)
7. تغيير سلوك المواطن الاستهلاكي من خلال تعميم وتطبيق فكرة فرز النفايات وتقليلها
8. تطبيق فكرة فرز النفايات من المصدر لاعادة تدويرها
9. توفير فرص عمل للشباب والشابات في الأردن وبالتالي التقليل من مستويات البطالة: حيث أن مشروع إعادة التدوير قائم على الأيدي العاملة في مجال فرز النفايات العضوية عن العضوية ومن ثم فرز كل نوع من النفايات على حدا، بالإضافة إلى أن المشروع يقوم على زيادة نشر الوعي البيئي لدى الأفراد حول ضرورة التطبيق الفعلي لاعادة التدوير مما يستدعي ضرورة وجود طاقم للقيام بحملات التوعية البيئية ، كما أن الجهات التي تعمل على إعادة التدوير مثل المصانع التي تعمل على إعادة تدوير الورق وتلك التي تعمل على إعادة تدوير البلاستيك في المملكة توظف تعدد من الشباب والشابات للعمل فيها .
10. الانسجام مع التوجه الوطني والعالمي في موضوع فرز وإعادة تدوير النفايات.
وهكذا نقول إن مشروع إعادة التدوير يلعب دورا مهما في التقليل من حجم المخلفات المتفاقمة يوما بعد يوم إذ أن معدل ما ينتجه الفرد الواحد من النفايات في الأردن يقدر بحوالي 0.9 كغم يوميا، ومن المتوقع أن يزيد حجم النفايات في الفترة القادمة وذلك بسبب زيادة النمو السكاني في الأردن إذ أن معدل النمو السكاني هو 3.5%، فمن منا لا يلحظ الآن وجود أكوام من القمامة بالقرب من مكان عمله أو مكان سكنه أو حتى في الشوارع العامة. وبالتالي نقول إن تعميم فكرة إعادة التدوير بين الأفراد الذين يشكلون اللبنة البنائية الأولى للمجتمعات هو الأساس الذي يجب أن نينيه في الفترة الحالية، حيث أن الجهات العاملة في مشروع إعادة التدوير ما زالت مقتصرة على عدد قليل من الجمعيات البيئية غير الحكومية (ngos) وفئة قليلة من الجهات العاملة في القطاع الخاص وعدد من المصانع المحتكرة للسوق المحلي فيما يتعلق بعملية إعادة التدوير نفسها. وسيتضح لنا من خلال هذه الدراسة بعض الحقائق التي تظهر أهمية إعادة التدوير بالنسبة للبيئة حيث انه يقلل من حجم النفايات وبالتالي يقلل من ذلك النمو السرطاني في حجم النفايات والتقليل من الضغط المتزايد على الموارد الطبيعية والبيئية والتقليل من الطاقة والماء المستهلكتين في تصنيع المنتجات من خاماتها الأولية، حيث سنظهر بعض من هذه الحقائق هي كالتالي:
دور إعادة التدوير في توفير الطاقة:
§ إعادة تدوير الألمنيوم يوفر 95% من الطاقة التي سيتم استهلاكها في حال تصنيع الألمنيوم من خاماته الأصلية.
§ إعادة تدوير علبة واحدة فقط من الألمنيوم يوفر طاقة كافية لتشغيل التلفاز لمدة 3 ساعات.
§ إعادة تدوير الألمنيوم يقلل التلوث بنسبة 95%.
§ إعادة تدوير باوند واحد من الألمنيوم يوفر من خامات البوكسايت (أكسيد الألمنيوم الثلاثي) بمقدار 1.8144 كغم =0.0018 طن.
§ إعادة تدوير الزجاج يوفر 50% من الطاقة التي نحتاجها لتصنيع الزجاج من المواد الخام.
§ إعادة تدوير زجاجة واحدة فقط من الزجاج يوفر طاقة كافية لتشغيل مصباح بقدرة واط واحد لمدة 4 ساعات.
§ إعادة تدوير الزجاج يقلل نسبة تلوث الهواء بنسبة 20% و50% من نسبة تلوث الماء.
§ الطن الواحد من الزجاج المصنوع من 50% من المواد المعاد تدويرها يوفر (113.4 كغم=0.112 طن) من النفايات الناجمة من أعمال التعدين (mining waste).
§ إعادة تدوير الورق يوفر 60% من الطاقة التي نحتاجها لتصنيع الورق من خاماته الأولية.
§ إعادة تدوير الورق يقلل التلوث الهوائي بنسبة 95% بالإضافة إلى أن كل طن يوفر (27.216 كغم = 0.027 طن) من تلوث الهواء.
§ إعادة تدوير الطن الواحد من الورق يوفر 17 شجرة وحوالي 7000 جالون (ويساوي 31822 لتر) من الماء.
§ إذا أعدنا تدوير كل علبة بلاستيك فإننا نقلل 2 بليون طن من البلاستيك الذي يلقى إلى مكاب النفايات.
§ إعادة تدوير باوند واحد (الباوند= 0.4536 كغم) من البلاستيك (code=pet) فانه نوفر ما يقارب 12.000 (btus).
§ تصنيع كل واحد طن من الورق يتطلب (2- 3.5) طن من الشجر.
§ تصنيع الورق وعجائن الورق تعتبر خامس اكبر استهلاك صناعي للطاقة في العالم.
§ إعادة تدوير طن واحد من الزجاج يوفر ما يقارب اكثر من طن واحد من المصادر الطبيعية أو المواد الخام الذي يصنع منها كالتالي:
§ 0.6033 كغم من الرمل
§ 196.409 كغم من soda ash))
§ 196.409 كغم من الحجر الجيري
§ 68.4936 كغم من الفلدسبار
§ مقدار النفايات الناتج من التعدين (mining waste) والتي تنتج عن تصنيع طن واحد من الزجاج من خاماته الأولية يقدر بحوالي 174.1824 كغم .
§ باستعمال زجاج معاد تدويره بنسبة 50% فانه يقلل حجم النفايات الناجم بمقدار 75%.
§ إعادة تدوير الزجاج (علبة واحدة فقط من الزجاج) فانه يوفر طاقة تكفي لإضاءة مصباح كهربائي قدرته (100) واط ولمدة 4 ساعات.

هل نعتبر إعادة التدوير وسيلة مهمة في التخلص من النفايات أو حتى التقليل منها؟

دور إعادة التدوير في تقليل حجم النفايات ((minimizing waste generation
إن العاملين في مجال البيئة يدركون أهمية تطبيق إعادة التدوير الفعلي في الأردن وبصورة اكبر مما هو عليه في الفترة الحالية ، وحري بنا في البداية أن نطرق الباب على النفايات الصلبة في الأردن والاستزادة حول الواقع الموجودة عليه، مما يساعدنا في التوصل إلى أن إعادة التدوير تعتبر وسيلة فعالة في التقليل من حجم النفايات الصلبة.
أول ما يجب ملاحظته عند دراسة النفايات الصلبة بشكل عام هو إدراك أن النفايات تتنوع من حيث درجة الخطورة فمنها ما هو خطر وتسمى النفايات حينئذ بالنفايات الخطرة (hazardous wastes) ومعظمها يكون من نواتج الصناعات والمواد الكيميائية، ويمكن أن تكون نفايات غير خطرة وتسمى حينئذ بالنفايات غير الخطرة (non hazardous wastes) .هذا بالنسبة إلى تقسيم النفايات حسب درجة الخطورة، أما إذا تحدثنا عن النفايات من حيث المصدر فنقول إن النفايات تقسم من حيث المصدر التي تنتج منه إلى: منزلية، صناعية، زراعية، تجارية والنفايات الطبية بالإضافة إلى مخلفات البناء والهدم. أما بالنسبة للنفايات الصلبة المنزلية فهي المخلفات الناتجة من المنازل والمطاعم والفنادق وغيرها وهي عبارة عن بواقي الخضار والفواكه والورق والكرتون والبلاستيك، بالإضافة إلى المواد العضوية بما في ذلك نفايات الحدائق والأعشاب وتبلغ كميتها في الأردن حوالي (1.4) مليون طن/ سنة ويجدر الإشارة هنا إلى ضرورة الإسراع في التخلص من مثل هذا النوع من النفايات وذلك بسبب حدوث عمليات التعفن للمواد العضوية بوجود البكتيريا مما يتسبب بتصاعد الروائح الكريهة (odor) ، كما يتسبب بتكاثر الحشرات والقوارض. وننتقل بالحديث الآن عن النفايات الصلبة الصناعية إذ تبلغ كميتها في الأردن حوالي (165) ألف طن / سنة، وهي كميات قليلة نوعا ما إذا ما قورنت بغيرها من النفايات الصلبة في الأردن. إذ أن الصناعة الأردنية ما زالت في بداية الطريق لكن هذا لا يعني أن نتغاضى عن نوعية هذه النفايات. فمصدرها متعدد : نذكر منها على سبيل المثال ما ينتج عن الصناعات الكيماوية وصناعة المعادن ومن أهمها الألمنيوم وصناعات الدباغة والجلود وغيرها العديد، وهذه المخلفات خطرة على صحة وسلامة الإنسان. أما عن النفايات الزراعية فهي تشمل بقايا الأشجار والنباتات الميتة وهي مفيدة في إعادة استخدامها مرة أخرى كغذاء للنبات بوساطة التحلل. وعن النفايات التجارية فيمكن أن نستعين بدراسة لمكونات النفايات في منطقة أمانة عمان الكبرى أعدتها عام 1992، على سبيل المثال، لنقول إن نسبة الورق والكرتون من مجمل النفايات غير العضوية هي 23% (ما يقارب 460 طن/ يوميا)، وما نسبته 11% من البلاستيك (ما يقارب 220 طن/يوم)، و 2% معادن (40 طن/يوم)، و 1% من الزجاج (ما يقارب 20 طن/يوميا). وبالتالي نلحظ أن النفايات التجارية غالبا ما تشمل:الورق بمختلف أنواعه بما فيه الكرتون المقوى والبلاستيك والمعادن والزجاج . وعن النفايات الطبية نقول إن هناك العديد من الدراسات المقدمة في هذا المجال، هذا وقد تم تطبيق مبدا فرز النفايات الطبية في عدد من المستشفيات الموجودة في المملكة ومن أهمها مستشفى البشير حيث تم الالتقاء في الفترة الماضية بالدكتور زهير تيف- حيث أفادنا عن مشروع التخلص من النفايات الطبية في مستشفى البشير مشيراً إلى أن النفايات في البشير تكون على نوعين رئيسيين:
هما النفايات التجارية (حيث توضع في أكياس سوداء كبيرة) والنفايات الطبية، أما عن النفايات الطبية فتكون على اكثر من نوع. فمنها ما هو خطر حيث يتم وضعها في أكياس صفراء اللون، وتشمل : عينات من الدم، الإبر، الأعضاء المبتورة وبقايا الأجهزة التي تستخدم في الفحوصات، وبقايا علاجات المرضى.وهذه النفايات الخطيرة يتم التخلص منها نهائيا بإشراف من مراقبين صحة عامة مؤهلين يتابعون عملية التخلص من هذه النفايات الخطيرة بوساطة الحرق (incineration) حيث توجد مرمدة أو محرقة مخصصة لهذه الغايات في مستشفى البشير.أما عن النفايات الطبية الأخرى ومنها النفايات المشعة حيث يتم وضعها في أكياس زرقاء- وتنتج من قسم الطب النووي ويتم التخلص منها نهائيا بوساطة الحرق. وهناك أيضا النفايات الحادة ونفايات المختبر ومنها ما هو خطير حيث يحرق في المحرقة ومنها ما هو شديد الخطورة حيث يتم التخلص منها بوساطة تغليفها بالإسمنت والماء وهي ما تعرف بإسم طريقة (capsulation). وعن مخلفات البناء والهدم فإنها تتلخص في بقايا الخشب والحديد والألمنيوم والزجاج والطوب والإسمنت... 

هذا وتختلف طريقة معالجة النفايات الصلبة باختلاف مصدرها، فنقول مثلا إن من أهم الطرق المتبعة الآن من اجل التخلص من النفايات الصلبة هي : الحرق والترميد، الطمر الصحي، المعالجة البيولوجية، الكومبوست (composting)، إعادة الاستخدام (reuse) بالإضافة إلى إعادة التصنيع وهو ما يعرف بإعادة التدوير (recycling) و تعتبر هذه الوسيلة هي الأنجع من اجل في التقليل من حجم النفايات المتفاقم يوما بعد يوم . 


لماذا زادت نسبة النفايات الصلبة في الأردن؟
يمكن القول إن مشكلة التخلص من النفايات الصلبة أصبحت من ابرز المشاكل البيئية التي يعاني منها الأردن في الآونة الحالية، إذ أن الكميات الناتجة من النفايات الصلبة آخذة بالتزايد يوما بعد يوم مقارنة مع الأيام الماضية ويمكن أن نعزي هذه الزيادة في هذه الكميات إلى ما يلي:
§ ازدياد عدد السكان.
§ ارتفاع مستوى المعيشة.
§ التقدم الصناعي والزراعي وعدم اتباع الطرق الملائمة في جمع ونقل ومعالجة النفايات الصلبة.
§ زيادة سلوك الأفراد الاستهلاكي بسبب زيادة دخل الفرد وعدم توفر الكثير من السلع المعروفة اليوم مثل: البلاستيك والعبوات المعدنية والزجاجية وغيرها.
§ نقص الوعي البيئي لدى الأفراد.
§ قلة التشريعات البيئية في مجال إدارة المخلفات الصلبة.
وبالتالي فان زيادة كمية النفايات بشكل هائل تسبب في تلوث عناصر البيئة من ارض وماء وهواء واستنزاف للمصادر الطبيعية في مناطق عديدة من العالم وليس فقط في الأردن. مما استدعى أن يكون هناك اهتمام خاص بإدارة مثل هذه النفايات الصلبة في جميع دول العالم وذلك لضمان المحافظة على الصحة والسلامة العامة.

الجهات التي تعمل في مجال التجميع (collection services)
1. جمعية أصدقاء البيئة الأردنية بالتعاون مع شركة التدوير الحديثة
2. جمعية البيئة الأردنية
3. شركة مصانع الورق والكرتون الأردنية المساهمة المحدودة-مصنع الورق والكرتون
4. التجميع العشوائي من خلال بعض الأفراد (curbside collection)
5. جهات تنافسية فردية
1. جمعية أصدقاء البيئة الأردنية بالتعاون مع شركة التدوير الحديثة
جمعية أصدقاء البيئة الأردنية وهي جمعية تأسست عام 1995 كجمعية مستقلة غير حكومية تعنى بالأمور البيئية وبخاصة التربوية منها أعضاؤها من الأردنيين المهتمين بتشجيع وتفعيل دور الجيل الصاعد لا سيما الطلبة منهم ليصبحوا عناصر فاعلة في الحفاظ على البيئة وتحسينها كذلك تسعى الجمعية إلى زيادة وعي القطاع الخاص بمسؤوليته تجاه المحافظة على البيئة وتحسينها. تمول الجمعية من رسوم العضوية للأفراد والمؤسسات والتبرعات التي يقدمها القطاع الخاص والمنظمات المحلية والدولية. أما شركة التدوير الحديثة فهي شركة خاصة تأسست عام 1999، هدفها المحافظة على نظافة البيئة المحلية وتسعى جاهدة إلى نشر الوعي البيئي لدى مختلف شرائح المجتمع حول أهمية إعادة التدوير سواء كان ذلك للورق التالف أو البلاستيك أو المعادن أو غيرها من المواد ذات القابلية لاعادة التدوير. وحرصا منها على تحقيق الغاية المنشودة من مشروع إعادة التدوير فإنها تتعامل الآن مع العديد من الجهات: بدءاً من الأفراد، فالمؤسسات التعليمية (المدارس، الكليات والجامعات وغيرها من المعاهد )، فالوزارات، والسفارات، والبنوك، والمكاتب الهندسية بالإضافة إلى الشركات الخاصة.
وتقوم الشركة بالتعاون مع العديد من المؤسسات والجمعيات التي تساعد في عملية نشر فكرة إعادة التدوير من خلال الترويج لذلك عن طريق الملصقات والحاويات اللازمة للمواد.
وشركة التدوير الحديثة تعاونت في الفترة الماضية مع ائتلاف إعادة التدوير في عملية التجميع من المواقع المختلفة الخاصة بالائتلاف، حيث يقوم الائتلاف الآن بالجانب التوعوي والتسويقي للمنتجات المصنوعة من الورق المعاد تدويره.
وفي الفترة الحالية تتعاون شركة التدوير الحديثة تتعاون مع جمعية أصدقاء البيئة الأردنية في مجال جمع الورق الهالك لأغراض التدوير.
2. جمعية البيئة الأردنية
حيث باشرت جمعية البيئة الأردنية في مشروع إعادة التدوير منذ عام 1995 من خلال تطبيق مشروع تجريبي لاعادة تدوير النفايات الورقية .ومن ثم تابعت جمعية البيئة الأردنية مشروع إعادة التدوير بعد أن انضمت إلى ائتلاف إعادة التدوير الذي ضم كلا من : جمعية البيئة الأردنية والجمعية الملكية لحماية الطبيعة وجمعية النساء العربيات. ومن الجدير بالذكر انه قد تم تشكيل هذا الائتلاف منذ عام 1998 استمر حتى عام 2004، حيث قام على عدد من المرتكزات الرئيسية سعى حثيثا من اجل تحقيقها. وما زالت جمعية البيئة الأردنية مستمرة في مشروع إعادة التدوير حيث يعتبر واحد من المشاريع الرئيسية التي تعمل به الجمعية في الفترة الحالية.
3. شركة مصانع الورق والكرتون الأردنية المساهمة المحدودة- مصنع الورق والكرتون:
وهي شركة تأسست عام 1973، وتمتلك مصنعين: الأول مصنع عبوات الكرتون المضلع والآخر مصنع للورق، وهو الآن من الجهات الرئيسية العاملة في الورق في الأردن في مجالي: التجميع والتصنيع حيث يقوم بشراء الورق الهالك من جهات متعددة بأسعار رمزية ومن ثم يقوم بعادة تصنيعها إلى ورق وكرتون معاد تدويره.
4. التجميع الذي يتم من خلال بعض الأفراد:
إذ تعتبر هذه الظاهرة شائعة في مدن وضواحي المملكة، وتعتبر إحدى الوسائل التي يقتات عليها العديد من الأفراد ذوي الدخل المتدني والمحدود هنا في الأردن وفي العديد من دول العالم. حيث يقوم بعض الأفراد بتجميع المواد التي يمكن أن يتم بيعها لجهات أخرى ومن أهم هذه المواد : العبوات المعدنية (علب البيبسي وغيرها من المشروبات الغازية)، بالإضافة إلى توالف المعادن بشكل عام: وخصوصا الأسلاك وتلك الحلقات المعدنية التي توجد في الإطارات (عجلات السيارات والحافلات وغيرها)، بالإضافة إلى أن هناك عمليات تجميع للورق التالف والكرتون.
5. جهات تنافسية فردية:
إذ تقوم هذه الجهات بشراء الورق والكرتون من جهات مختلفة من أهمها المطابع مما يعيق من عملية تجميع الورق التالف بدرجاته المختلفة وأهمها الورق الأبيض اللازم لعملية تصنيع الورق المعاد تدويره.
ماذا عن واقع إعادة التدوير في الأردن؟
يمكن القول إن الجهات العاملة في إعادة التدوير في الأردن ما زالت محدودة في الفترة الحالية حيث أن التركيز الآن على إعادة تدوير الورق، ويشمل كلا من الورق الصحي والورق غير الصحي. ومن أهم الجهات العاملة في مجال إعادة تدوير الورق العادي :
- مصنع الورق والكرتون- محافظة الزرقاء
- مصنع الأقصى- ماركا
- مصنع كرتون البيض/ مصنع أبو جابر- سحاب
- معاش للكرتون
- الأطلس للصناعات الورقية
إعادة تدوير الورق الصحي:
- شركة فاين- عمان
- الألفية للصناعات الورقية – السخنة
- مصنع السنابل للورق الصحي
- اللؤلؤة لصناعة الورق الصحي
إعادة تدوير البلاستيك: 
- مصنع الأنيس
- الشرق الأدنى لاعادة تدوير البلاستيك
إعادة تدوير الزجاج:
- مصنع الزجاج في ناعور
- عدد من معامل المنتجات التقليدية
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن اكثر المواد المسترجعة استغلالا وانتشارا هو الورق والكرتون حيث تصل نسبة المواد الداخلة في التصنيع من المواد المسترجعة إلى 80% في مصانع الورق والكرتون الأردنية، كما أن استهلاك المنتجات الحالية المصنوعة من الورق البني المعاد تدويره يحتاج إلى مزيد من الإثراء وهذا ما ستركز عليه جمعية أصدقاء البيئة الأردنية في مشروعها الحالي بعنوان (أعيدوا التدوير مع أبو تدوير)، حيث تعمل جمعية أصدقاء البيئة الأردنية في الفترة الحالية على تطوير شخصية بيئية جديدة تدعو إلى زيادة الوعي البيئية بين مختلف شرائح المجتمع المحلي حول ضرورة تطبيق مشروع إعادة التدوير . وسيدعو أبو تدوير إلى ضرورة الانتباه إلى ضرورة الالتزام بالخطوة الأساسية لإنجاح مشروع إعادة التدوير وهي مبدا فصل النفايات على اختلاف أنواعها من المصدر (separation at the source).
ويجري حاليا إعادة تدوير مخلفات الدواجن لتصنيع مركزات الأعلاف،حيث يتم تصنيع معظم مخلفات الدجاج في المملكة من خلال المصانع المختصة بهذا النوع، ويجري أيضا تصنيع مختلفات معاصر الزيتون لتصنيع الأعلاف والفحم، وتقدر الكمية السنوية ما يقارب 50 ألف طن، ويجري تصنيع وإعادة تدوير الزجاج على نطاق ضيق، حيث يبلغ متوسط الإنتاج الشهري ما يقارب 25 طن، ويجري أيضا إعادة تدوير المعادن مثل: الحديد وعلب الألمنيوم.

الطرق المتبعة في جمع ونقل النفايات المفروزة والقابلة لاعادة التدوير
في حالة وجود خطة أو برنامج لاعادة التدوير يتم اتخاذ تدابير وإجراءات لجمع النفايات مفروزة جزئيا أو كليا في المصدر، وذلك للتخفيف من الجهود المبذولة في أعمال الفرز واختصار التكاليف المترتبة على ذلك، وفي هذه الحالة يصار إلى عملية الفرز في المصدر من خلال عدة خيارات حسب نوع المواد المطلوب فرزها، والمستوى التعليمي والثقافي للسكان وبرامج التوعية والحوافز والعقوبات، والطبيعة الجغرافية والمناخية ومستوى الدخل وطبيعة المساكن... إلى غيرها من العوامل، وسنتعرض هنا إلى تجارب بعض الدول المتقدمة في فرز النفايات.
إيطاليا:
يتم جمع النفايات من خلال حاويات كبيرة سعة 3.2 م3 توضع على جانب الرصيف وهذه الحاويات مقسمة إلى ثلاثة أنواع:
- حاوية بلون ابيض: لجمع الورق والكرتون
- حاوية بلون اخضر: لجمع النفايات العضوية
- حاوية بلون ازرق: لجمع علب الألمنيوم والبلاستيك والعبوات الزجاجية.
ويقوم المواطنون والفعاليات التجارية والصناعية بطرح نفاياتهم غير الخطرة في هذه الحاويات حسب التصنيف ونوع المواد المطروحة، وهناك برامج توعية قوية،وعقوبات رادعة لمن يخالف التعليمات ويقوم بالطرح في غير المكان المخصص ...، ولا تتجاوز نسبة استرجاع المواد و إعادة تدويرها 10%.

ألمانيا:
- الجمع من الرصيف من خلال الحاويات:
1.حاوية للورق والكرتون والبلاستيك والزجاج
2. حاوية للنفايات العضوية
3. حاوية للنفايات الأخرى (الجلود،الأحذية ،الملابس...)
- الجمع من خلال مراكز خاصة:
1. حاوية للورق والكرتون
2. حاوية للزجاج
3. حاوية للنفايات الخطرة
4. حاوية للجلود والأحذية والملابس...
- الجمع من خلال مراكز التسوق:
1. حاوية للبلاستيك
2. حاوية للمعادن
3. حاوية للورق والكرتون
4. حاوية للزجاج

بريطانيا:
من 137 مليون طن من النفايات تجمع سنويا:
89% تطمر في مكب النفايات
9% يتم حرقها
2% فقط يعاد تدويرها
وتهدف الحكومة حاليا لرفع نسبة المواد التي يمكن تدويرها لتصل إلى 25%
* المشكلة تكمن في توفير أسواق للمواد التي يمكن تدويرها
البرازيل:
1% من النفايات يتم إعادة تدويرها من خلال مراكز التدوير المعتمدة رسميا من الحكومة:
- حيث تذهب نسبة كبيرة من هذه النفايات إلى مصانع إعادة التدوير من خلال النباشين وجامعي القمامة المنظمين جيدا للقيام بهذا العمل. 
- إحدى المدن في البرازيل - قرطبة: 1.8 مليون نسمة تبلغ نسبة المواد المدورة من المجموع ما يقارب 70% الأشخاص الذين يعملون في مهنة جمع المواد المدحورة يبلغ 1000 شخص ويبلغ متوسط سعر الطن الواحد من المواد المدورة 180 دولار/ طن.
مصر:
في بعض الأحياء في القاهرة، وبعض المواقع السياحية ومن خلال الجمعيات التعاونية يتم جمع النفايات المفروزة في وعائين وعلى النحو التالي:
- نفايات عضوية- نفايات مطبخ
- نفايات غير عضوية (جافة) وتشمل الورق والكرتون والبلاستيك والمعدن

حيث تقوم ربة المنزل بفصل هذه النفايات في وعائين ويتم جمعهما من المنازل مباشرة من خلال عمال النفايات، ومن ثم يصار إلى طرحها في مركز الفرز ليتم فرز المكونات وتجميعها وبيعها إلى مراكز التصنيع، و أحيانا يتم إجراء بعض عمليات التصنيع الأولية على هذه المواد قبل نقلها للمصنع كبشر البلاستيك...
في بعض الفعاليات السياحية كالفنادق مثلا، يتم فرز مكونات النفايات منذ البداية في حاويات خاصة بالتعاون مع الجمعيات، الورق لوحده، البلاستيك، الزجاج، المعادن، المواد العضوية، ويتم جمعها من خلال هذه الجمعيات التعاونية مفروزة من المصدر. 
ما هو مبدأ عمل جمعية أصدقاء البيئة الأردنية في مشروع إعادة التدوير؟
إن جمعية أصدقاء البيئة الأردنية ستحرص من خلال مشروعها الحالي (أعيدوا التدوير مع أبو تدوير) على زيادة الوعي البيئي كما ذكرنا سابقا بين مختلف شرائح المجتمع .وتتعاون جمعية أصدقاء البيئة الأردنية في الفترة الحالية مع شركة التدوير الحديثة في مجال جمع الورق الهالك من المواقع التي تتعامل معها في مشروع إعادة التدوير.حيث ستعمل على زيادة الحملات التوعوية بين طلاب المدارس (العسكرية ، والحكومية والخاصة) حول ضرورة تطبيق مشروع إعادة التدوير .بالإضافة إلى إنها تجهز الآن لعدد من ورشات العمل لكلا من القطاع العام والخاص.هذا بالإضافة إلى ورشات عمل لطلاب المدارس.حيث سيهدف هذا المشروع إلى زيادة عدد المشاركين في مشروع إعادة التدوير بالإضافة إلى زيادة الإقبال على استهلاك المنتجات المصنوعة من الورق البني المعاد تدويره وبالتالي نستطيع إغلاق حلقة إعادة التدوير (marketing).


*


----------



## gaber basyouni (3 يوليو 2010)

مناقشة ممتازة جدا جدا جدا شكرا


----------



## Ind. Engineer (28 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل جبريل ..الله يعطيك العافية ...فعلا موضوع اعادة التدوير موضوع مهم ويجب الاهتمام به اكثر ومحاولة الاستفادة من التدوير بشكل اكبر وبتكلفة اقل مما يساعد على نمو الاقتصاد في البلد ..الله يبارك فيك ..وبانتظار مزيد من عرض المواضيع الرائعة منك ..


----------



## Ahmad Hamedy (3 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر الاخ والحديث عام وكنت امل ان يكون هناك خطوة اخري كيفية الاستفادة من النفايات علي مستوي الفرد اولا فنحن بحاجة الي رفع الوعي البيئي بمجتمعاتنا لذلك هناك خطوة استباقية وهي معرفة الاضرار والفوائد


----------



## مهندس القدرة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحة اخي هذا موضوع مهم _ فجزاك الله خير عن هذا الموضوع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله............


----------



## engineer saleh (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ووُضعت في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hawkar1 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

